# "OH, he looks just like my GS"



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

How many times do you hear that famous phrase "oh, he looks like my GS" or "I had one exactly the same" 

A few weeks ago while going to the dog park there was 3 elderly women walking. And one of the ladies said to the other 2, "I had one exactly the same. His name was Major. I turned around and said to the lady, " That's his name, Major," She looks at me so shocked and said, ahhhh? which means "what" in french language and its slang.(I live in Montreal).

I think like most breeds they all look "basically" the same. Just the size and colour will vary.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

To be honest with you: Never.







Nobody has ever said Grimm looks just like their GSD or a GSD that they know. The sable coloring and slightly oblique set to his eyes (Czech lines) really throws people off. 

I live in Germany-- and most _dog professionals _don't even recognize him as a GSD. (they ask if he is a wolfdog or hybrid, and most people on the street ask if he is a mix)


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

While we had both Shepherds out for a walk the one day, I had my neighbor across the street tell me one day, her sister "has a Shepherd the same age as them." I giggled and said "Wow, that's cool." I wasn't going to tell her that there is about 7 yrs in age difference. At the time Leuka just turned 8 and Koko was only about 11 months.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Well I'm someone who says it








But I don't say it that often. I honestly think that they do all look different, so if I see one that looks like my pup, I get quite excited







And I have only seen a couple.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Only once! A man stopped me on my walk once to tell me he had a 'wolf grey' shepherd too. I had never heard the term so I thought he meant she was a hybrid. I had to go home and research what 'wolf grey' meant.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

We get that every now and then when they see our black and red gsds. And it's usually followed up with a "those must be littermates/brothers". One is an american line and one german showline...they look nothing alike apart from color. Makes me wonder how the dog looked that the claim looked just like mine....


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

When Myrika was about 6 mo I guess (just a puppy), a man raced over to our car and reached through the window (without permission mind you, and it happened so quickly), grabbed a hold of her and proclaimed that "he had one of them at home just like her." I doubt it - rarely do we see a longhaired, sable, imported GSD.

It seems that people assume since they do have a GSD, that it's okay to cross boundaries, move in and touch. It was a good thing I couldn't reach the guy from the passenger's seat, lol.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I used to hear it all the time from the neighbors - once even by a woman who brought me a litter of what she thought were my dog's puppies (he was neutered and not allowed to roam)

We happen to have a dog in the neighborhood named Sergie who looks JUST LIKE my bicolor boy Luther except Sergie's tail is a bit bushier. Sergie is even the same age so there was always a question in my mind if they weren't litter mates (Luther was a rescue, breeder u/k)

These two dogs looked so much a like that Morgan has even mistaken him for Luther since Luther died. Sergie comes walking up to say Hi and Morgan gets very excited until he's close enough for her to smell it's not Luther.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I always get asked, "is he a real GS, or "he does not look like a GS", and the best one is "why is he so big"


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Jackson is solid black (OK, a tiny bit of color on his legs) and I've had people, including the vet, ask if he was a mix because they had never seen a black GSD


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

On our way to a trail last July Luc and I were staying at a campground, and some people near us said 'OMG! we have a black GSD too! They've got the same markings!' (Luc has some white on the chest). They were from the US so hadn't brought their dogs with them, but that was cool, b/c I still wasn't sure if Luc was a mix (what I was told) or PB (what everyone who knows GSDs generally thinks), and they said their dog was PB and that they looked like twins. 

Plus it was just nice to have people making a fuss over him.

Once we met a female black GSD w/some white on her chest....she was a bit bigger than Luc (he's small), but the owner and I had a nice conversation (from about 15M apart, as her dog was clearly dog aggressive). 

Meeting people like that makes a nice change from all the people who think Luc is a lab.


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

That I get told all the time. Your dog is so huge, how big is he going to get...how would I know that. I know he's going to get over 100lbs but the vet says 120-130 ouch...when I bought him he was a tiny little thing...his dad is from also from the German line...Here's a photo of his dad and my Major the little pup that has his head sticking out or upwards. 










and this is Major today. He's 7 1/2months old, 28in High (shoulder) and 86lbs. 










He's starting to look like his daddy..but is already much bigger..

I get mostly stopped cause of his size or like I mentioned, someone will say to their partner "Oh he looks just like our dog or the dog we use to have"


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfTo be honest with you: Never.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My husband and I agree Grimm looks a LOT like Lucy. I'm asked "what she is" often as well.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

we never get that statement either. With a sable and a bi most people dont even think the two of them are the same type of dog


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

I use to get that statement a lot when Yukon was 3 - 4 months old.

Now all I hear are comments about how friendly and handsome he is.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

everytime im in the company of several people there is always one person who asks if Tilden is PB and once i answer they say they've never seen a longhair gsd before... never fails, another person will chime in and of course they have a neighbor or a family member or someone who has a dog that looks _exactly_ like Tilden. i've yet to figure out if they really do know someone or if they're just trying to get cool points and up the other person.

as many gsd as i've seen and even_ i_ havent seen a dog that looks like Tilden.

that being said, i was at the grocery store this evening and saw a guy walking his dog that did actually look just like Gia, my other gsd.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I have so many people telling me that they either had a GSD that looks like mine or they say they had a GSD. I have never seen a GS that looked like Cody since his structure/face is unique, atleast I think, and Isa looks almost like all the other German Showlines out there, so you could say she's from the "cookie cuter" clan.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

Never. 
Jack is Cream--all over, then he has grey/black markings on his face, and then his tail (which is so cute btw) is black & grey.


----------



## Pieper (Apr 3, 2007)

Well I think that Grimm has a twin overseas...

Have a look at Pieper.










Cheers,
Donovan


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

na i usually get "ah what a pretty dog" and "we used to have a shepherd(s) named so and so." i like the compliments, heck i like it when ppl walk off the sidewalk to avoid us too 

im usually one to stop and gauck at a GSD if i see one and im usually one that REALLY REALLY wants to stop and talk to the person and see the dog but i dont go outa my way to do so.


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

nobody has ever said she looks like their dog. but whenever i see gsds in peoples yards i'm like OMG OMG A GERMAN SHEPHERD! cause i think ive seen like 3 around here since we got her.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Once or twice, most people ask what kind of dogs are they ? Labs?
My response is ,have your ever seen a lab with erect ears?
Yes I live in a small town, but there are black GSD every where these days.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I dated a K9 officer his dog was named Alf Chech lines looked just like Grimm


----------

